# Wouldn't it be great to have Medieval composer documentaries?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wouldn't it be great to have Medieval composer documentaries? 

So many youtubers make documentaries these days.

I'm hoping some can take the top 20 Medieval composers and discus their customs, cultures, history of appreciation of their work, and so on. With imagination and intelligence one could fill up 30 minutes with Google image searches and the like.


----------

